# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  قبل ان آتى أليك .... أليكِ

## kethara

*



قبل ان آتى أليك ,,,, أليكِ


الحوار لن ينقطع بمرور السنين
بين آدم وحواء
سيظلا الأثنان فى بحث دائم عن
الصورة المنشودة التى يتمناها
كلا منهم من الاخر
فهم نصفى البشريه الرجل والمرأة
وستبقى حكاياهم بين ربوع الحس والمشاعر
تتقدم خطوة وتتقهقر خطوة
ولكن ..... يظل الحوار دائم ومتواصل
وموضوعنا هنا
عبارة عن مقاطع نثرية على شكل ديالوج
بين حواء وأدم تبدأ فى كل مرة بجملة 
( قبل ان آتى اليك )
وسابدأ انا وزميلى أخى الفاضل
مايسترو الحرف الشاعر المفضال
محمد سعيد
وهذة دعوة منا للجميع للتواصل سويا

قيثارة
والشاعر محمد سعيد






*

----------


## kethara

*


قبل أن أأتى إليكِ

أحكمى غلق نوافذ الهموم
واقتربى قليلا من الشموع ..
كى تواصل الضوء دون بكاء
أسدلى ستائر الحلم
وانثرى عبير الكبرياء
وأغزلى لى بصوتك الهامس ..
عباءة الدفء و الاحتواء 

محمـــــــــد سعيد

قبل أن آتى أليك

أتلمس مشاعرى الحائرة
وترنيماتى الثائرة
آتى يكل قوافل أملى أن أجدك
بين تلك الأمنيات المتناثرة
أحتوى بداخلى صورة الحلم
ورؤياك التى ستداوى جروحى الغائرة




*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*قبل أن آتى أليك*

*أتلمس مشاعرى الحائرة*
*وترنيماتى الثائرة*
*آتى يكل قوافل أملى أن أجدك*
*بين تلك الأمنيات المتناثرة*
*أحتوى بداخلى صورة الحلم*
*ورؤيـــاك ..*
*التى ستداوى جروحى الغائرة*


** 
 

قبل أن أأتى إليكِ
عللى لى سر إرتباك الجوارح 
وأرتجاف الشعور 
وأرتياح القلب .. والنبض يثور !
ولماذا الفرس الجامح بين يديك ..
يتحول عصفور 
وبربك قولى لى ..
كيف تسكن أنفاسكِ بمنتهى الدهشة 
خلاصات العطور

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> قبل أن آتى أليك
> 
> أتلمس مشاعرى الحائرة
> وترنيماتى الثائرة
> آتى يكل قوافل أملى أن أجدك
> بين تلك الأمنيات المتناثرة
> أحتوى بداخلى صورة الحلم
> ورؤياك التى ستداوى جروحى الغائرة





> قبل أن أأتى إليكِ
> عللى لى سر إرتباك الجوارح 
> وأرتجاف الشعور 
> وأرتياح القلب .. والنبض يثور !
> ولماذا الفرس الجامح بين يديك ..
> يتحول عصفور 
> وبربك قولى لى ..
> كيف تسكن أنفاسكِ بمنتهى الدهشة 
> خلاصات العطور


 


متابعة وبإستمتاع شديد هذا العزف الرائع على أوتار قلوبنا :36 3 17: 
تحياتى لكما دائماً  :36 4 9:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*قبل ان ااتى اليك 

اتعطر بارق العطور 

وحينما المس يديك 

اتمنى ان اتعطر بعبيرك انتى 





تحياتى للاخت العزيزة قيثارة 
وللشاعر الجميل  محمد سعيد*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*قبل أن آتي إليك 
اغمض عينيك ..و احزر لون فستاني 
فما احلى ان تعرف لونه ..لأعرف أنك مرآتي
و ما اروع من ألا تعرفه..لأرى في عينيك نظرة تزلزل ذاتي* 

*
فكرة رائعة 
تحياتي*  :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ايه بقى انتوا روحتوا فين ؟؟
خلاص مفيش حد هيروح عند حد تاني ولا ايه ؟؟  :Girl (13):

----------


## سوما

قيثارة ,, صفحات العمر ..
فكرة جميلة وكلمات أجمل  :: ,,, تسلم ايديكم ومشاعركم .. :f2:

----------


## طريق

*يستحق هذا المزج الجميل تصفيق الإعجاب
أتمنى أن يتصاعد عزف الحرف السيمفوني الراقي 
ليصل ذراه الموسيقية العالية
أتااااااااابع   *

----------


## kethara

*


قبل أن أأتى إليكِ

عللى لى سر إرتباك الجوارح
وأرتجاف الشعور
وأرتياح القلب .. والنبض يثور !
ولماذا الفرس الجامح بين يديك ..
يتحول عصفور
وبربك قولى لى ..
كيف تسكن أنفاسكِ بمنتهى الدهشة
خلاصات العطور




قبل أن آتى اليك

فسر لى تلاشى حدودى وامتزاجها
بلحظات اللقاء
وذوبان المشاعر ببوتقة الوجدان
وأرتعاشة الحرف رغم هذا الثراء
هل الآتى هو الدواء
وبرعم للأمل
وللراحة بعد كل هذا العناء ؟؟





*

----------


## صفحات العمر

قبل أن آتى إليكِ
أتوتر قليلا .. لكنى 
بخطا العاشق أواصل
وأفكر كثير 
فى احتضان الصحارى للمطر 
وزغردة العشب حين استفاق
وأبتهالات العصافير 
على بوابة الإشراق

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> قبل أن آتي إليكَ
> 
> 
> 
> تقت ما بين حلم ليل وحلم يقظة لإطلاق بيات شتاءات حواسي ..
> أيها الحبيب 
> الذي دلف عمري دونما استئذان..
> 
> تقت الى رقصة تانجو أذوب فيها بين احضانك 
> ...









> قبل أن آتى إليكِ
> أتوتر قليلا .. لكنى 
> بخطا العاشق أواصل
> وأفكر كثير 
> فى احتضان الصحارى للمطر 
> وزغردة العشب حين استفاق
> وأبتهالات العصافير 
> على بوابة الإشراق




الله

----------


## kethara

> الأستاذة قيثارة
> الأستاذ محمد سعيد
> 
> ما زلت أخشى المشاركة بالموضوع لضآلة حروفى
> وخوفى الشديد الا أكون أقل من أكون بين كتباتكم الرائعة
> ولكن هاخد حبوب الشجاعه واحاول ادخل واخرج بسرعة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا لكم


*
الرقيقة الغالية نوفا

تتهادى حروفك الرقيقة بين المداد وكأنها قطرات من عطر الياسمين
ولا تخافى غاليتى وأتركى لقلمك العنان دعيه يعبر عنكِ دون خوف
او تعلثم للحروف ننتظرك

تحيتى*

----------


## kethara

> قبل أن آتي إليك
> تسابقُ روحي السحاب اجتماعا
> تلملم صوتا وقلبا وعشقا
> تحيكُ كياني بخيط الأماني
> تردد عيني نفس الأغاني
> أحبك دوما
> أحبك صدقا


*

قبل ان آتى أليك

أطلق للقلب سراحه
وأنشد فى الفضاء براحه
وأتمتم بحروف وجلة
قبل ان ينقضى العمر 
وتكتب الايام ضياعه

أخى الفاضل الشاطر حسن

لمرورك عطر يظل بالمخيلة ولحرفك غموض
تتماوج على ضفافة كثير من الاسئلة
ولكنه مؤثر ويثرى الأمكنه

مع تحيتى
*

----------


## لميس الامام

قبل أن آتي إليك...

غرقت في مدن العطر
ترنحت خطواتي ، تداعت أحداقي
 فقد أثملني حلم ، أن أخذتني إليك
أن أمتشقتَ نسيج عمري
وتدثرتَ بعباءة عطري
أن افترشتَ ربيع انتظاري..
توسدت شتاء عيوني

وقبل أن آتي إليك
زغرد في الطريق اليك، قلبي
رقصت على اوتار لحن اللقاء
فراشات زفتني إلى من..
طال شوقه للقائي..

----------


## اسكندرانى

*قبل ان ااتى اليك 

تمنيت ان يقف الزمان 

وان تتوه الاماكن 

ولا يبقى لى الا انتى 
*

----------


## kethara

> قبل أن آتي إليكَ
> 
> 
> 
> تقت ما بين حلم ليل وحلم يقظة لإطلاق بيات شتاءات حواسي ..
> أيها الحبيب 
> الذي دلف عمري دونما استئذان..
> 
> تقت الى رقصة تانجو أذوب فيها بين احضانك 
> ...


*


قبل المجيئ أليكِ

أسمحى لقيثارتى ان تعزف لحن يجمع احلامنا
على شطآن التلاقى
ولعباراتى ان تعانق حروفك التى تسدل قبسات من نور
على مشاعرى سيدتى الاثيرة
وحضور يروق لى بهذا المرفا
كانت العبارات تنتظر مجيئك الباذخ
تحية بحجم روعة هذا المجيئ
توأم الروح والقلم 
المُبدعة لميس الامام

تحيتى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*قبل ان ااتى اليك 

قطفت اجمل  وردة

وارسلتها اليك 

ليزداد جمالها وعبيرها 

من ورد خدك*

----------


## منى شهاب

*


قبل ان آت اليك
يتجمهر الشعور
تثور الخطى تتمرد الحروف
تناجى لحظات اللقاء
تتسربل اشعة شفق الغروب
اسراب الطير الحزين
تعانى الهروب
تخشى الرحيل 
ويمحى اثر الطريق
ولا تعود

مشاعر من نبض القيثارة
دونت بين أوراق صفحات العمر
بروعة وبراعة
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

قبل أن آتى إليكِ
أتوضأ لصلاة الشكر 
وأرتل بعض الآيات
أتحير فى نوع العطر - لون الفرح
وتفاصيل تعرفها روحك  - وأنــا 
حين يكون  البُعد شموع  ..
تلهب أخيلة النايات
 ::

----------


## sayedattia

*قبل أن أأتي إليك
!!!!!
وككل مرة ألقــــــاك ياحبيبـــــــــتي
عيوني لم تغمض لها جفون
وخيالي يرسم دوائر الشجون
فحتما سوف تلتقي القلوب والعيون
وأسمع زفرات أنفاسي
وتوسلات شهقاتي 
متي يحين موعدنا 
موعدي مع قلبك الحنون

قبل أن أأتي إليك
* *وككــل مــرة ألقـــــــــــاك يـاحبيبتـــــي*
*يا لهفــة الأحلام في ثنــــأيـا مهجتـــي*
*أصـب في يــــــــــديً ألـف شــــــــوق*
*وأرســم في عينــي مـلامـح فرحتــــي*
*أقول بيـديً عندما تلتقي بيديـــــــــك 
أحــبك** ياأميـرتي*

 ::  ::  ::  :: 
*قبل أن أأتي إليك*
*!!!!!*
*ككـل مرة ألقــاك ياحبيبتـــــي*
*في هذه المــرة     قابلتـــــــك*
*وفي يــــديً  فرحتـي تنتشــي*
*وبنــورعينــــــــــيً كحلتـــــك*
*لـم أدري هــذه المرة ياحلوتي*
*أنني برفــق بقلبي وضعتـــــك*
**
*قبل أن أأتي إليك
!!!!!*

* وككـل مـرة ألقــــــــــاك ياحبيبتـــــي*
*سهــرت ليـــــــلـة مـا قبـل اللقــــاء*
*أحـكـــــــي لنجـم الليـــل أناجيـــــــه*
*وأنسـج من فــرحة العمــر ردائـــي*
*واحيـا حيــاتي ربيعــــا ليـــاليـــــــه*
*برقتهــا قـد انقشعـــــــت سمــائـــي*
**
*قبل أن أأتي إليك
!!!!!*

* وككـل مـرة ألقــــــــــاك ياحبيبتـــــي*

*أحسـب ألـف حسـاب للحظة الـوداع*
*أخافهـــا...أمقتهــا ...أهـواهــــــــــا* 
*ففيهــــــا أراك رائعــــة الــــوادع*
*فألمـس شعــرك المنســاب حــلوا* 
*كشـــــــــــلال قـد أنحـــدر لقــــاع*
**
*قبل أن أأتي إليك
!!!!!*

 * وككـل مـرة ألقــــــــــاك ياحبيبتـــــي*

*يا لهفـة الأحــلام فـي ثنايـا مهجتي* 
*أهديتـك القلــب وكــــل حيــاتــــــي* 
*فكيـف لا أهديــك شـــــوق محبتـي*
*قدمــت بعينــي قـربــــــان مودتـي*
*ووضعــت أكليـــــــلاُ من الـزهـــر*
*فوق جيدك عربون تحيتـــــــــــي*
*
*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

قبل أن آتى إليك
لملمت كلماتى من شفاه الورد
من صوت بلبلٍ صادٍحٍ بالحب
فى لحن بالعذوبة جاوز الحد
و نَضَدْتُ من أنغام الهوى سيمفونيةً
طارت بآمال المتيمِ ، من يومه  للغد
ها أنا قد أتيت محملا برسالة
من عاشقٍ للحسن .. غيرِ منتظرٍ لرد
أن الجمال و سحره
نعمة من الوهاب
فاقت كل حصر
وكل عد

----------


## kethara

> *
> 
> 
> قبل ان آت اليك
> يتجمهر الشعور
> تثور الخطى تتمرد الحروف
> تناجى لحظات اللقاء
> تتسربل اشعة شفق الغروب
> اسراب الطير الحزين
> ...


*
قبل ان آتى أليكِ

ذات  المساء
ساقنى الشوق لأحتساء الحرف
من بريق نجم بزغ
بوسط السماء
وقد طال زمن الأنتظار
ولكن عندما تشرق الشمس
ويصحو النهار
تتغنى المشاعر بالأزدهار

الرقيقة منى
وأطالبك بالمزيد
دون زمن خاص او تحديد
ولكن ستظل مساحاتى شغفة
تنتظر منكِ الجديد

تحيتى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

قبل أن آتى إليكِ
أجوب روحى ركناً ركناً
وزاوية ــ زاوية
فلا أرى إلا إشتياقا فى إشتياق 
نقررأنا وجوارحى 
أن نبرم لكِ حباً وطواعية 
عقد إمتلاك

----------


## kethara

> *قبل أن أأتي إليك
> !!!!!
> وككل مرة ألقــــــاك ياحبيبـــــــــتي
> عيوني لم تغمض لها جفون
> وخيالي يرسم دوائر الشجون
> فحتما سوف تلتقي القلوب والعيون
> وأسمع زفرات أنفاسي
> وتوسلات شهقاتي 
> متي يحين موعدنا 
> ...





> 


*قبل ان آتى أليك

أتوجس خيفة كيف يكون اللقاء ؟؟
هل تركض الحروف خلف نواميس العتاب
ام تلتهب اللحظات وتنشغل بدفء هذا اللقاء
ام يحاصرنى زخم المشاعر المرهقة من طول الأنتظار
وأجدنى كما أنا ومشاعرى نصطف فى محراب 
مشاعرك التى دوما تحتوى اى خلاف


أخى الفاضل القدير
سيد عطية

دوما حرفك يجاور الإبداع عندما
ينثره مدادك الرائع بكل مكان
فلا تحرمنا هذا النثر وهذة المتابعة الطيبة
بورك حرفك الاثير

تحيتى
*

----------


## محمد أمير

*قبل ان آتى أليكِ

أخبرك من صدق القلب
أنى محتاجلك
محتاج لوجودك النقى
لصدق عيناكِ وطهر خصالك
ونقاء عطر بوحك
ومحتاج لقدسية نظراتك
وبهاء صوتك وبسمة وجهك

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## محمد أمير

*قبل ان آتى أليكِ

مازال السؤال يدور برأسى
وبجوارحى ويؤلمنى ؟؟؟؟
نعم سيدتى نفس السؤال هل وهل وألف هل
وكيف ولماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لقد أستهلكت كل أنواع الأستفهام
ومازلت ابحث عن أجابة ................
الى متى سأظل أركض ان ومشاعرى خلف
غيابك الطاغى ؟؟؟
وهل سأحترف الصمت الباقى من أيامى ؟؟؟
أنتظركــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*
قبل أن آتي إليك
أتلو وِرد  اللقاء
أتبسمُ عند جملة ٍتقولُ:
" وتغدو عيناها كسماء"
ثم أنثرُ ماتيسرَ من العطور ِ
لاأزيد ُ
ففي حضرة جمالك
تفقدُ جمالها الأشياء
ثم كعادتي أغمضُ عيني 
ورويداً رويداً
 أفتح جفناً
فجفناً
مااعتادت المقلُ كثافة الضياء
قبل أن آتي إليكَ
أتحيرُ
كيف لي أن أُطيلَ
وكيف أعتادُ ارتباكي
إن وددتُ البقاء

*

----------


## kethara

> قبل أن آتى إليك
> لملمت كلماتى من شفاه الورد
> من صوت بلبلٍ صادٍحٍ بالحب
> فى لحن بالعذوبة جاوز الحد
> و نَضَدْتُ من أنغام الهوى سيمفونيةً
> طارت بآمال المتيمِ ، من يومه  للغد
> ها أنا قد أتيت محملا برسالة
> من عاشقٍ للحسن .. غيرِ منتظرٍ لرد
> أن الجمال و سحره
> ...


*قبل أن آتى أليك

أحاول جاهدة ان أبحث فى قاموس أبجديتى
عن أحرف جديدة يعتنقها مدادى
كى ينثر بها أعذب ما كتب او سيكتب سيدى
كى اعبر ولو بضآلة خبرتى وتعلثم حيرتى
عن شعور الان والأمس وغدا 
لا يزال يمتلكنى

استاذى القدير الغالى
مصطفى سلام

لحضورك بريق ينثر ضياه بكل زاوية
ولقد أشتاقت الأحرف والكلمات لمجاورة
نبض يراعك السامق
دوما ننتظر تلك الإطلالات اليانعة

باقات تحيتى
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى العزيزة قيثارة 

مرحبا بعودتك الجميله 

وكلماتك  الساحرة التى تاخذنا الى افاق السحر والجمال 

اتمنى لنبض  قلمك وسحر كلماتك  التألق على صفحات المنتدى

لك دائما خالص تحياتى*

----------

